# skinning in vlc



## engine252 (Aug 26, 2009)

I installed the latest vlc from ports but i can't the skinning to work.

this is the error i get.


```
[0x284f84c0] main interface error: no interface module matched "skins2"
[0x284f84c0] main interface error: no suitable interface module
```


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 26, 2009)

I have this problem too


----------



## engine252 (Aug 26, 2009)

if you find (or somebody knows) a solution pls let me know


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 8, 2009)

I denistall VLC and type 
	
	



```
make clean
```
 and after that I type 
	
	



```
make rmconfig
```
 then I type 
	
	



```
make install clean
```
 and choose skin in installation option , for install and have skin in VLC ,you need QT-GUI and other QT packages , so vlc install QT and right now I have skin and vlc RUN with skin and I can use it
if you do not choose skin option and QT4 interface option you do not have skin for VLC .
I do not like QT packages but I have to install that packages for have best and nice VLC with skin


----------

